# Seeking a job in Rail Industry



## Woody8663 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello,

I was hoping someone can help/give advice on how to get a position in the rail industry.

I'm currently UK based but want a move to Thailand with my family.

I have registered with agents etc to no avail!

I have 28 years experience within London Underground in rail operations, training of operational and maintenance staff and I'm currently a contractor carrying out testing and commissioning of new infrastructure and rolling stock for sub surface line upgrades. 

I also have NEBOSH and I'm the H and S Manger for a medium size electrical and construction company.

Would appreciate a steer in the right direction please, any names, numbers, email addresses would be great!

Best regards

Andy


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Before you think about trying to touch base with any individual or company I would suggest you read the following website.

Prohibited Occupations in Thailand | Thai Work Permit

In particular under Category B.

Essentially, if a Thai can do the job, a foreigners chances of obtaining a work permit are practically zero. I don't see that you have anything to offer that they do not already have.
Sorry if that is a bit blunt and not what you were hoping to read but that's the long ans short of it in Thailand - Thai's comes first. (rightly so in my opinion)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

neilr said:


> Before you think about trying to touch base with any individual or company I would suggest you read the following website.
> 
> Prohibited Occupations in Thailand | Thai Work Permit
> 
> ...


On the other hand, most of the major players in the rail industry are present in Thailand and employ their full quota of expats.

I suggest that you approach these companies directly instead of relying on agencies.


----------



## Woody8663 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Ask yourself this question:
Can a Thai national do what I do?
If so, you will not get a job. Period,


----------



## v1xz (Jul 13, 2016)

Did you manage to get a job in Thailand?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

v1xz said:


> Did you manage to get a job in Thailand?


Yes, as a teacher. That's one of the very few jobs available if you aren't employed by a multinational company.


----------



## v1xz (Jul 13, 2016)

Any jobs going?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thai Teaching Opportunities*



v1xz said:


> Any jobs going?


Are you asking me? If so ..... Here's the reality about teaching jobs.

There are many teaching jobs for natives of English speaking countries. To be legal, you do have to get TEFL certified. There are many schools that will be happy to help you. The 120 hour course runs anywhere from β15,000 to β30,000. Everyone passes. Many TEFL students are there only as a means of obtaining a Visa for a longer term. As a result, they're poor students (Remember, everyone graduates) and could be of little help in a serious student’s training.

The problem with the majority of schools is they don't teach you how to deal with the students. Many TEFL graduates are overwhelmed in an actual teaching situation. In addition, most TEFL schools are there to only charge you for the 120 hours. While you are required to attend, the school could care less if you actually learn anything or plan on teaching. Also, their offers of job placement assistance are meaningless. Remember, their sole goal is to get your tuition money.

Now, about those opportunities. Yes, there are teaching jobs for native English speakers. Hundreds of them through Thailand. However, there are thousands of people who want them so, the competition is fierce. While some are legitimate teachers in it for the long haul, most are here to teach short term while they are vacationing in Thailand.

Most public schools require you to be there from 8am-4pm, and teach 3 classes a day. In a month, that’s 173 hours and 65 teaching hours. Remember, you will have many hours in class preparation. Most schools pay β30,000-40,000 per month in salary and benefits. And, there are many public holidays when you don’t work. The pay works out to around β200 per hour at the school in a non-holiday month. That’s $5.75 per hour. That is enough to live comfortably if you’re frugal. Is that what you want?

There are many private schools. Some pay more. But, most pay on the low side because of the tremendous supply of teachers. 

So, if you plan on coming to Thailand and survive through teaching, good luck. The deck is stacked against you.


----------

